# 2012 Cruze Eco- 1 month mods



## kevinisgay (May 8, 2014)

Had the Cruze Eco for about a month. Put 35% tint on fronts, 20% on backs and rear. Carbon Fiber overlays on the bowties. Smoke overlays on tails and sidemarkers. Chrome grill and fog lights with chrome bezel. Installed 6x9 kicker speakers in the deck opening and new 6.5" kickers in the doors. Kicker amplifier along with a line output converter. Haven't decided on what I want to do next....


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

How did you install your lower grille? Is it just a overlay or did you disconnect the eco lower grille?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice job with your Cruze!


----------



## alpha19er (Mar 25, 2014)

Grill looks awesome, and of course the tint, lol.


----------



## kevinisgay (May 8, 2014)

It's an overlay which makes the install relatively easy. I used zip ties for the lower grill due to the shutters. You can't tell it's an overlay unless you're within 3 feet or so. I recommend them if you like the option of going back to stock.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

looking good so far


----------



## kevinisgay (May 8, 2014)

Any thoughts on future mod ideas?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

How much improvement did you get from adding the rear speakers? Also, which speakers did you use.


----------



## kevinisgay (May 8, 2014)

put in kicker ks69 2-way in the deck and 11ks65 6.5" in the doors. It produces a great quality without over powering sub sound. Adding the amp was a necessity. Unfortuantely it amplified the doorchime and turn signal but its a small price to pay for better sound without dealing with the headache of replacing the factory head unit.


----------

